# Chaos Space Marines Tactics



## DarKKKKK

I was looking through the tactica section and didnt find this thread which I thought was crazy since ive seen so many chaos players here. Just look at the list section, close to as many lists as the regular space marines. So I figured I would start up this thread to see what kind of tactics the CSM players of this site use. If you are posting a tactic that you use specifically to a cult/legion, its probably best that you post a title that says what cult you are using for your tactic. I really havent played much chaos myself, just starting, so I really dont have much to say. So I'll leave it to you guys to put down most of the tactics, eventually I may have some tactic to post later when I have more experience.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

theres so many chaos tatics out there that nearly every single player will have a different tatic. For me well.

*Deepstrikeing*

i love deepstrikeing, as you get so many units that can deepstrike with chaos, i use the black legion, but only use tzeentch and khrone specific units as i love those gods. Basically my tatic involves chosen marines infiltrateing with an icon then unleashing more than half my army where the ememy is to do what chaos does best. completely destroy everything.
My deepstrikeing units are:
Abaddon(best character ever):victory:
Daemon prince
terminators
obliterators
lessor daemons
greater daemon
once these guys get close theres not much hope for my oppoment:so_happy:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

its not really chaos specific but its so much fun.

*Rhino rush
*A a havoc squad with 4 plasma guns and a rhino. Move the rhino 12" and disembark thw havocs and then laugh at your oponents face when you rapid fire 4 plasma guns, thats 8 shots!! This works well with chaosen now they can have 5 special weapons.


----------



## Son of mortarion

DarKKKKK said:


> I was looking through the tactica section and didnt find this thread which I thought was crazy since ive seen so many chaos players here. Just look at the list section, close to as many lists as the regular space marines. So I figured I would start up this thread to see what kind of tactics the CSM players of this site use. If you are posting a tactic that you use specifically to a cult/legion, its probably best that you post a title that says what cult you are using for your tactic. I really havent played much chaos myself, just starting, so I really dont have much to say. So I'll leave it to you guys to put down most of the tactics, eventually I may have some tactic to post later when I have more experience.


look to the "Callig al chaos marine players" thread, it has chaos tactics.


----------



## Zaden

Son of mortarion said:


> look to the "Callig al chaos marine players" thread, it has chaos tactics.


Can anyone post a link this thread? I can't find it, but it sounds useful.


----------



## Stroem

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7306&highlight=calling


----------



## oliver57

my favyrit nurgle tactic in get a huuuuuge bunch of T6 bikers with a sorcerer on a bike, then u r invincible to the likes of gaunts:victory:


----------



## LordWaffles

Daemon princes can't deep strike. This tactica is an abomination hahah.


----------



## The Son of Horus

LordWaffles said:


> Daemon princes can't deep strike. This tactica is an abomination hahah.


Daemon princes with wings can deep strike.


----------



## Hashulaman

I Deep strike my Tzeentch DP with wings behind enemy armor, then i use warptime/bolt of chnage combo to blast their tanks or transports to pieces. With rerolls to hit and wound/penetrate, and doing it into rear armor I am pretty much guarenteed to do soem serious damage.


----------



## ultramarineslaughterer

I made an chaos icon which is held up on a pile of skulls so I put it in the middle of my apponents side of the board and use it to bring my blood letters in. they never see it coming!!!


----------



## Aggy

I use my defilers as far back as possible and let lose the battle canons for a strong support by fire. I deep strike my oblits and termies behind enemy lines to plast enemy tanks and troops. I run my two DP a;ong the edge supported by raptors to take the flank. Now that I have the enemy boxed in, I push up the middle. This works pretty good most of the time.


----------



## geenareeno

ultramarineslaughterer said:


> I made an chaos icon which is held up on a pile of skulls so I put it in the middle of my apponents side of the board and use it to bring my blood letters in. they never see it coming!!!


DUDE thats so dirty. is it even legal?


----------



## Trevor Drake

No, that is 100% ILlegal, and just being a horrible sport to boot.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer

nevertheless, it sounds fun and interesting!:biggrin:


----------



## Dakingofchaos

this ones for a slaaneshi army and works well verses horde armies: have two slaanesh sorcerers both armed with lash of submission, familiar, and doombolt. this is a fairly cheap commander (only 140 pts). have him with a unit of noise marines with blastmaster and doom siren. hide this unit in heavy cover out of sight. when your line is about to be broken by a huuuge squad of boys/gaunts move foward, let hell loose with the noise marines shooting, then move the enemy squad back with lash of submission.


----------



## Salahaldin

Trevor Drake said:


> No, that is 100% ILlegal, and just being a horrible sport to boot.


I'm pretty sure it is legal in games of Apocalypse. There's a CSM battle formation that requires at least one Greater Daemon and 3 lesser Daemon units. The owner places a Chaos portal anywhere on the board he wants, and the Daemons deepstrike near it in the same manner as a Chaos icon.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Thats a portal, not an icon. I would seiously pack up and leave if my opponent tried to pull a stunt like that (the icon thing, not the Apoc thing )


----------



## kangarradio

I just rush the enemy with 5 land raiders(yes its legal-if you dedicate transports they don't take up slots in the force organization chart)so i can let my 3 squads of four termies and my 2 squads of 10 chaos space marines (2 with flamers) jump out of the front hatch and assault and use my lord with termie armour, blood feeder, and mok, to get a good 10 average hits(if i don't roll any 1's )and sweep the oponent with speedy heavy armour, (blitzkrieg ftw)[I could use khorn beserkers....but i don't want assault ninjas....the army list is too dependant on assault; if i use khorn beserkers I will get demolished by initiative 6 genestealers...so overall I use csm, and termies for their lack of dependancey ..................Power Gaming FTW!!!!


----------



## OceanofBlood

*HQ choices and Mixed Unit Tactics CSM*

A good choice for a beginners Army HQ I have found is a Demon Prince, especially when fielding a mixed unit. the following Tactics are based loosely around a 1000 pt Army fielding the Demon Prince, 3 Troop Squads and 2 Heavy support squads. I feel its important to remind myself that speed and overall mission goal must be kept foremost in my mind. Ask yourself 1. Whats the end game for my battle? Objectives, Meat grinder Etc? 2. Which of my squads would ultimately accomplish this the best? and 3> Which of my enemies squads are the most dangerous in halting my objective? In this case I put 1st Sq of CSM in one Rhino 2nd Sq of Berzerkers in the second Rhino and Wings on my Demon Prince(a must have!) 3rd Squad is Plague Marines(they can walk). For Heavy Support (2) Obliterators. Rhinos run to objectives or out flank, Berzerkers(aided by the Prince) cut up Heavy Support or those damn Space Wolves quickly. Plague Marines hold ground with their toughness, and for the coup de grace Oblits Deep Strike within 6 inches without scatter thanks to Chaos Icons (kept with a rhino squad )


----------



## chaoswar44

Salahaldin said:


> I'm pretty sure it is legal in games of Apocalypse. There's a CSM battle formation that requires at least one Greater Daemon and 3 lesser Daemon units. The owner places a Chaos portal anywhere on the board he wants, and the Daemons deepstrike near it in the same manner as a Chaos icon.


In the new battle missions there is a misson with a portal, and if you get to close to it, it will kill u or something like that.


----------



## Orochi

Refused centre ground tactics. Work well with regular CSM units, allowing you to spend points on the more expensive elements.

You'll need 3x3 terminator units, each with an Auto cannon, for this army to work.

You place all your units (oblits and regular csm units) in one corner. And the terminators in the other. Opponents have to combat your CSM troops to prevent you from scoring, heading toward them, exposing flanks of vehicles and units to reaper auto-cannon fire. Oblits suppress on coming units with fire.

Works well, my Iron warriors use it well


----------



## Sorcerercrazy

*Confusing the enemy*



Aggy said:


> I use my defilers as far back as possible and let lose the battle canons for a strong support by fire. I deep strike my oblits and termies behind enemy lines to plast enemy tanks and troops. I run my two DP a;ong the edge supported by raptors to take the flank. Now that I have the enemy boxed in, I push up the middle. This works pretty good most of the time.


You should definately get a sorcerer in terminator armour and teleport him right in the midst of the force. It'll make the enemy really confused.:scratchhead:


----------



## Predator850

I'm an annoying twat who has nothing of real content to add to the boards and have been banished back to my bedroom to play with myself there instead.


----------



## gop

You have succeeded in your mission. :laugh:

Make sure you take the best units. Obliterators are too good not to use. At least 2x3.
If you aren't taking 3x3 oblits, either a defiler or Landraider. The defiler lobs battlecannons from far off most of the game, then perhaps move up. The LR drops berserkers or plague guards onto objectives to hold. I like a nurgle DP to deepstrike into enemy tanks. I often take a tzeentch sorcerer with warptime / wind, his double powers (using familiar) can really mess up anything. Then he follows up with his force weapon! The remaining option is to have fun.


----------



## Then there were none

*.....No Nurgal....?*

i was just reading this link and i noticed no one even mentioned mark of nurgal. it gives you +1 toughness. seriously it helps keep your troops or any other choice alive for a lot longer. And yes i am aware that it is probably the most expensive mark. but when dealing with most infantry it is a lot of help cause you don't get shot up near as fast. that and when you are in close combat it aint too shabby either. 


and i hate to say but......

:stop: tzeentch looks awesome but unless you playing Apocalypse it is kinda useless. and even then nurgal still helps keep your troops alive A LOT longer

......though i have to say the biggest problem with chaos space is that well. the predator sucks. A lot. it doesn't last very long and for 5 points more you can take a squad of 5 standard chaos space marines. so yeah rather useless. 

the only time i have ever found it of any use is if you have to get 1 shot in. otherwise it dies too quick. 

so yeah.....

please comment :grin:


----------



## Agriss

*My Favorite Tactic....*

my favorite tactic has to be the "Firebase":

6 noise marines,sonic blasters,Blastmaster
Defiler
Havocs 4 Missile Launchers.

all at the back or midle of the board laying down:

1 s8 Large Blast
5 s8 Blast
15 s4 ap5 shots

nice.:victory:


----------



## Gulstaf

as you would expect my army varies with points but some things i really like to include, are my slaanesh lord with daemon weapon on a bike, a slaanesh demon prince with wings and lash, 2-3 10 man squads of noise marines with 5-6 sonic blasters a blastmaster and doom siren and lightning claw termies (with mark of slaanesh of course) topped off with a defiler and some other squads here and there for seasoning.


----------



## mcmuffin

Infiltrating Melta Chosen in a Rhino, 2x 8 man Berzerker units, 2 rhinos. Kharn and 8 berzerkers in a land raider with daemonic posession. 3x oblits, a defiler and a winged daemon prince with MoN and Warptime. this is my main list. 
The Chosen infiltrate and pop any pesky heavy armour that will trouble my transports. Kharn blasts up in the raider in order to get a 2nd turn charge. the rhinos charge up the flanks, unloading their 'zerkers onto enemy objectives. Daemon prince deep strikes with oblits near kharn(icon) meanwhile, the defiler sits back and deals with any enemy deep strikers/ troops that get through my net. Kharn stays, while the berzerkers load back into the Raider and zoom back to my home objective.


----------



## Fallen

Hashulaman said:


> I Deep strike my Tzeentch DP with wings behind enemy armor, then i use warptime/bolt of change combo to blast their tanks or transports to pieces. With rerolls to hit and wound/penetrate, and doing it into rear armor I am pretty much guaranteed to do some serious damage.


note Hashulaman, Warp time says nothing about rerolling to penetrate. only hits and wounds (unless theyve updated the FAQ).

my tactics?

2 10man zerker squads in LRs with demonic possession, 2 NM squads with a champ siren, PW & 6 sonic blasters 1 5man squad of NMs with a blastmaster. throw a defiler and a lash prince in and theres my 2k list. its pretty mean against Meq armies or less.


----------



## Chaosftw

I wrote this one a while back. There are probably additions that need to be made but ya... 




Chaosftw said:


> *Chaos Space Marine Tactica*
> 
> All right well after seeing some of the tacticas coming up for the Chaos I have decided to toss out a crash course on the Chaos Space Marine (CSM) arsenal.
> 
> *HQ*
> 
> For the HQ’s in the CSM Codex we find that a lot of them are not all that viable. Not because their stat lines are all that bad but because they can be instant popped by a Fist, or a Lascannon the points being spent on them is hard to justify.
> 
> Lately competitive lists I have seen include Daemon Princes, Chaos Lords, and / or Chaos Sorcerers. These Three choices have been the HQ’s of choice for different reasons.
> 
> The *Daemon Prince* is especially popular for many different reasons:
> 
> 1.	It has a great stat line. (WS 7, S5, T5, etc)
> 2.	It can be given Wings to increase movement to make it a larger threat
> 3.	The marks are not overly expensive and they all can be effective when used.
> 4.	They are able to take Psychic abilities to further diversify them.
> 5.	Fearless, a Static Inv save, and the best of all Eternal Warrior.
> 
> 
> *Chaos Lords* are not my first choice but they are certainly Viable for their own reasons:
> 
> 1.	They only cost 90 points base
> 2.	They have an enormous war gear selection to suite them for a number of purposes whole at the same time being able to fit with a squad they are attached to. Examples include giving him Terminator armour to fit in with terminators, a Bike to equip him to a squad of bikers, etc.
> 3.	He has a little better stat line which helps him out a lot.
> 4.	The real downside to this character is he can be instantly killed which I find a turn off.
> 
> *Chaos Sorcerer* are another Great HQ choice because they unlike the Lords can cast magic.
> 
> 1.	They can hide amongst troops and cast spells.
> 2.	They have a slightly higher imitative and weapon skill
> 3.	The Sorcerers can be instantly killed as well but their ability again just like the lord to hide within squads increases their survivability.
> 
> Before moving to the Elites I would like to touch on the Marks of Chaos. By now most people are aware of the benefits but I will briefly go over them.
> 
> The first mark is the Mark of Chaos Glory. This mark is simple It allows a re-roll on failed morale. Its not an amazing mark by any means but for units holding objectives and what not having that re-roll can come in handy.
> 
> The second mark is the Mark of Khorne. This mark gives the marked squad excluding and independent characters +1 attacks to their profile.
> 
> The third mark is the Mark of Nurgle. This mark gives the marked squad a +1 toughness stat modifier.
> 
> The fourth mark is the Mark of Slaanesh. This mark gives the marked squad a +1 initiative modifier.
> 
> The last mark is the Mark of Tzeentch. This mark gives the marked squad a +1 to their invulnerable save. Units that don’t have an invulnerable save now have one.
> 
> *Elites*
> 
> Elites: The Elite choices in the CSM codex are a toss up as far as effectiveness goes. Played right they can sway games in your favor but with unlucky rolls, coming onto the table at the wrong times, etc can sway the game for the opponent.
> 
> *Chosen Chaos Space Marines *are the first choice under the Elite slot. These marines have quite a wide range of war gear, they are also able to take 4 special weapons oppose to the standard two per 10 models which makes them in say rhinos really effective. Rolling a rhino up with a squad equipped with 4 Melta Guns, dumping them out in front of a vehicle… well chances are its going to destroy their selected target. They also can take cool things like pair lightning claws, power weapons or power fists (again only on 4 models in the squad)
> 
> *Chaos Terminators* are the second choice under the Elite slot. These Rock solid and heavily armored units are tough as nails. Unfortunately the game has become a heavy weapon and armor war so terminators fall just like MEQ marines when it comes to heavy weapon shots. This does not mean they are not useful. These being able to deep strike behind lines and use combi-weapons make them a decent threat. But for 30 points a model risking deep strike is a tough decision. Terminators can also be given a Land Raider as a dedicated transport. They can also be given lightning claws, as well as marks but with these come more points invested into a unit that can sometimes be a gamble during game play.
> 
> *Possessed Chaos Space Marines*
> 
> The Special ability breakdown:
> 
> *Scout--*
> *Pro:* You can toss the Possessed in a Rhino and move them a full 12" gettting closer to the enemy.
> *Con:* You can't assault out of a moving Rhino. (Obveously this depends on having first turn or not)
> 
> *Furious Charge*--
> *Pro:* Zerkers anyone? Str 6 on the Charge? Certainly can't complain about that!
> *Con:* N/A imo...
> 
> *Fleet*--
> *Pro:* When it comes to foot slogging, you have no ranged weapons so you must run. Having fleet allows for a number of new tactics with vehicles.
> *Con:* N/A imo again this ability has a variety of tactics that come with it.
> 
> *Rending*--
> *Pro:* Best with IoS (striking before most) but I think IoK is best to maximize swings to allow the possibility of more rending attacks.
> *Con:* Pretty dependent on vehicles for movement.
> 
> *FnP*--
> *Pro:* Speaks for itself really.. its FnP can never really complain about it. it simple = higher survivability. This with IoN or IoT always makes it that much more interesting.
> *Con:* If they are stuck foot slogging.
> 
> *Power Weapons*--
> *Pro:* IoS and IoK are the best here. Giving them more attacks or the chance to strike first with power weapons makes any MeQ squad shake!
> *Con:* need double armed!!!! lol
> 
> Aspiring Champion?--
> HELL NO imo.. waste of points. For a squad that is very unpredictable I would not invest any more points then the bare minimum on these gents only because you don't know what they are going to do.
> 
> Rhino?--
> With out a doubt.... YESSSSSS:shok::shok:
> 
> *My Possessed set ups:*
> *5 man squad:* These I just use as a gamble squad and maybe cause the enemy to think free things to shoot at and they veer away from the real threats.
> *10 man squad in a rhino:* Slap them in a Rhino enough said!
> 
> 
> The last Elite squad is the *Chaos Dreadnaught*. These things are always a hoot. Nothing like shooting your 220 point Land Raider in the back side(yes is happens). But in all seriousness I see most dreads equipped with a pair of CC weapons. Their weapon selection is the same as any other generic dreadnaught its just their Crazed special rule that people tend to cause hesitation when selecting units.
> 
> *Troops*
> 
> Chaos Space marines strengths in my opinion lie within their complex troop selections.
> 
> The first troop choice is the generic *Chaos Space Marines*. These guys are probably the worst of the chaos troops because they come with the least benefits but this also means they are the cheapest points wise. They also are able to take a number or heavy weapons as well as take a mark to better suite their purpose on the field of battle. They are also the only troop choice that is not fearless.
> 
> The Rhino is listed next in the Troop section of the codex, as it is a dedicated transport for everything covered within the troop section. These little mobile walls in my opinion are worth every point and I strongly recommend them with every squad. These 35 points not only provide faster movement to the squad inside but they also shield them from heavy fire, they also can be used to contest objectives on last turns, they can also be used in several rhino walling tactics as well as manipulating LoS.
> 
> The next Troop choices are the Plague Marines. These guys are as tough as nails and can slug it out with the best of units. Their toughness 5 base really makes them last a lot longer during game play. The Toughness 5 combined with Feel No Pain is a beautiful combo. These marines get their standard 3+ save, and then IF they fail they have a 4+ to follow. These Marines also carry blight grenades, which negate assaulting units +1 attack modifier for charging. But “power comes with a cost” these marines cost 23 points each and they are initiative is 3 oppose to the standard 4 but the way I view it is as long as you are not stupid and charge them into terminators they can usually stick it out with ease to allow them to swing back.
> 
> These next troops are pretty interesting and their tactics are quite interesting and unique. The Noise Marinesare masters of sound technology and bring sonic weaponry to the table. Noise Marines have a variety of weapons special to them. They are _"their long range shooting (Blastmaster) and their close quarters shooting (Doom Siren) are excellent infantry/MEQ killers. I5 and a Power Weapon on the Champion will finish off any survivors from the Doom Siren's onslaught"_ *(1)* because being able to swing first is always a good thing.
> 
> The Khorne Bezerkers are next up and they are nothing short of a good time. These badass close combat specialists get in your face then eat it. Their primary objective is simple, get their and kill it or be killed. Using that theory and having furious charge they flatten units.
> 
> Lastly the Thousand Sons, My first ever army back in the 3rd edition. These marines are a ranged bombshell when played correctly. They are a fairly expensive but they come with AP3 bolters, and a permanent 4+ cover save. They also have slow and purposeful which means they can move and shoot their maximum range. These guys however are the worst in close combat. Generally if they get into CC you are losing a lot of points doing something that they are not specialized in. The sorcerers that the Thousand Sons must take as champions of their squads can take one of the following: Bolt of Change, Warp Time, Wind of Chaos, or Doom Bolt. Most people take Doom Bolt for because it’s the lowest point cost and it is essentially more AP3 bolter shots with the same range. These troops in Rhinos excel a lot more them being foot slogged across the table.
> 
> *Fast Attack*
> 
> Fast attack have really fell short in the CSM codex, even though the theory behind them is very cool and the potential is there, the execution / ability to execute falls way short.
> 
> The first choice is the *Chaos Bikers*, these guys are fast and can get into combat / pop specific vehicles really fast. Their draw back is their punch is not all that hard and therefore not all that worthwhile. They are also very expensive for what they can do which is never something appealing to CSM players.
> 
> The second and last fast attack choice is the *Chaos Raptors*. These things never do well, and if they do that means 1 of 3 things:
> 
> 1.	Your opponent ignored them
> 2.	You got extremely lucky
> 3.	Your opponent could not stop laughing and had to call the game early.
> 
> *Chaos Spawn*…. I can’t say I have ever used these nor do I think for 40 points per they are remotely worthwhile. So if anyone has any info on how they do in games that I can add in this tactica I will gladly input it and give you credit for the information.
> 
> *Heavy Support*
> 
> The Chaos have a wide variety of Heavy support to aid them in battle. Some obviously better then others.
> 
> *Chaos Havoks* are the first and a pretty popular choice. They can take a wide range of heavy weapons and are pretty cheap too! They provide a great long-range support choice for the CSM.
> 
> *Obliterators* are probably my favorite Heavy unit for a few reasons they are able to do a number of things including swapping between any energy weapons for specific situations, Deep strike, and best of all terminator armor and 2 wounds!
> 
> Next is the *Chaos Predator*. Most people load it with options I like them with just the TL LC sitting on it which allows it to move 6’ and still fire.
> 
> The next is the *Chaos Vindicator*, this vehicle is probably the favored out of the tank choices. Lobbing large pie plates across the board behind a Front Armor 13 vehicle is a treat for the chaos. Then putting Daemonic possession on it makes it able to fire more times then not.
> 
> *Chaos Defiler* is another one of those semi effective and fluffy units. It has a Battle Cannon that is somewhat effective is also carries a TL Heavy Flamer, and an Auto cannon. They can be replaced with close combat arms, which can also be effective because the Defiler comes with Fleet to help it get there faster.
> 
> Lastly the Chaos *Land Raider* is the heaviest of the tanks in the CSM codex unfortunately it does not have anything fancy like power of the machine spirit but it still is a great assault vehicle for the Berzerkers and Terminators. It comes with 2 TL LC’s, which don’t make it entirely useless from range as well.
> 
> *Summoned Daemons*
> 
> The *Greater Daemon* as well as the *Lesser Daemons* are not all that great. They are unpredictable as far as when they come in. they give kill points with ease due to their terrible save. The only good thing is when you are tied up in combat and the Greater Daemon shows up to clear-cut your squad out. The only down side is that its at the cost of a champ. I do not like these and they totally killed the Daemons in this codex in my opinion they are fluffy but certainly not strengths of the CSM arsenal any more.
> 
> Well I hope this sheds some light on the codex and what every unit is about. I will probably keep revising this as there is always things to be added and removed as you re-read your work. So toss information and support your statements and I will add things if they are justifiable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw
> 
> Thanks to the following to critiquing my tactica:
> (1) AngelofHope


----------



## LordWaffles

cooldudeskillz said:


> Abaddon(best character ever):victory:
> Daemon prince
> terminators
> obliterators
> lessor daemons
> greater daemon


Shit tier
God tier
Termiecide=best
Don't ds blitz
Shit tier
Shit tier


----------



## darklord3667

Chaosftw mentioned that he didn't see the point in chaos spawn so ill tell what there mainly used for:

Their main purpose is to protect your troops. Firstly the "mindless" means they will attack the first thing that gets near your front line which is usually bikers, jump infantry and vehicles. Once one of these things is assaulted by a chaos spawn they wont be causing you any trouble for at least 2 turns thanks to their T5 and 3W!

Overall their best used in army's that sit back and shoot rather than the type that assault.


----------



## Warlock in Training

With the new Nerfing CSMs receaved for the 2 only good DP builds (WT/Lash) I advise waiting till they get a new book in a year. Then maybe some solid tatics will be made possible again.

So gor HQ use Kharn...... and a twice the chance to fail Lash Prince, or the reoll all your good hits with WT Prince, or....... gee thats it.

Use PMs and Zerkers.

Oblits.

Thats about somes up the tatics now n days. Were as 2 dimensional as 3rd edition DE.


----------



## mcmuffin

Kharn, Berzerkers, land raider, lash prince, 9 obliterators, 2 x 5 csm in a rhino. Shoot stuff with obliterators, charge what is left with kharn. There's the new fucking tactica right there.


----------



## Tom310

One tactic I have learned to be incredibly effective, is to take a daemon prince with Mark of slaaanesh and lash of submition, and then a vindicator + defiler. Use the prince to pull infantry units like space marines and terminators towards the prince and then use the vindicator + defilers shots to Whitley their numbers down, then assault with the prince + defiler if possible. Nothing I have faced has stood against this tactic.


----------

